# Hips forward



## Dave V (Aug 13, 2008)

How heavy is the bow? (Both pull weight and actual weight)

Leaning back could mean it's simply too heavy, either in poundage or pull strength. Follow the "Nuts and Bolts" form threads and try having him stand against a door frame or outside wall corner and see what happens. What do you call "full draw?" Maybe his real draw length is shorter than you think.


----------



## pugetarcher (Mar 1, 2013)

He's 11 years old, the bow is a Diamond Infinite Edge (2.9 pounds) set at 32 pound pull.

I don't see any "Nuts and Bolts" forum threads - sorry, can you give me a link? I'm unfamiliar with the technique you're referring to about having him stand against a door frame - could you elaborate or give a link?

By "full draw" I mean he's fully drawn his bow, to the stop. 

Just trying to figure out if this posture means: a) he's funky; b) the draw weight is too heavy; c) the draw length is too long


----------



## Dave V (Aug 13, 2008)

Nuts and Bolts is a user here. He's worth reading enough that they dedicated a "sticky" to him.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1399457


----------



## pugetarcher (Mar 1, 2013)

awesome - thanks!


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

my guess is the dl is not right, second guess is to many lbs. just because a shop set it up does not mean its right.


----------



## pugetarcher (Mar 1, 2013)

Here's a picture, in case that helps:


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

form needs help dl is close from what i can see he is twisted bad... turn the lbs down lolo the issue is right handed bow hes shooting lh thats the issue


----------



## pugetarcher (Mar 1, 2013)

That's a left handed bow. I'll give him a turn down and see if that helps


----------



## Brendon_t (Aug 12, 2013)

I FOUND IT.. He's shooting it with the wrong hand...

seriously though, my 9 year old had the exact same problem. I figured out how to fix it real quick. I started calling it the "Girl Hip", from how my daughter throws her hip out when she's mad.. he hated that so much that he fixed it real quick and no girl hip is now part of his procession while shooting..

Bad part, he was watching me shoot yesterday and right as I'm about to tighten my back to send the store on its way, he screamed " GIRL HIP" at me..... keeps me honest


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

hummm left bow rt eye dom bow looked like a rt SORRY hard 4 me to see looks like hes using the right eye ...... the left looks closed heads is leaning bad... .... i see the rest bracket now sorry .... have him close the rt eye use the left eye sorry about that the thing looked like a rt .


----------



## pugetarcher (Mar 1, 2013)

I see what you're saying - it's a problem with the picture, he's using his left eye, it just looks closed in the picture. I dialed it down 2 pounds and he was able to relax his hippy ways some. 

And yeah, the lefty is a trick. Trying to explain how to do something always takes twice as long cause I have to reverse it all as I talk.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

have him put more pressure on his foot this should help get the weight even..when he starts leaning back... he should be straight ..get his feet under his arm pits that should help


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Ditto Mike's suggestions. Also raise the peep so he does't need to lean his head down to see through it. Peep height is second only to draw length in getting a bow to fit the archer. Start with raising it about half an inch and keep on raising it until he can stand up straight while shooting. 

Be sure to put the bow in a press to relax the limbs a bit. Moving a peep when the string is under full tension will cut his string.

Note that when you raise the peep, you also raise the arrow's point of impact, so to avoid losing an arrow or two, start close to get the sight re-adjusted. 

Allen


----------



## pugetarcher (Mar 1, 2013)

aread said:


> Ditto Mike's suggestions. Also raise the peep so he does't need to lean his head down to see through it. Peep height is second only to draw length in getting a bow to fit the archer. Start with raising it about half an inch and keep on raising it until he can stand up straight while shooting.
> 
> Be sure to put the bow in a press to relax the limbs a bit. Moving a peep when the string is under full tension will cut his string.
> 
> ...


Thanks man - I see what you mean about needing the peep raised. Unfortunately I don't have a bow press sitting around. He starts his 4-H archery club next week, hopefully they have a club press I can use, otherwise I'll take him to the shop.


----------



## Dave V (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm not very good at finding exact references here, it seems Nuts and Bolts writes more than I can find in a search. But I did find this thread about draw length that has a pretty good picture of what I was talking about with him backing up into a doorway or wall. With him lined up like this then we can tell more about his form and possible DL errors. At this point I'd ignore the peep entirely. It looks to me like he's craning his neck back (thus leaning back) and tilting down to see through it. Take that out the equation until other things are straightened out.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2154262&page=2&p=1069017619#post1069017619


----------



## pugetarcher (Mar 1, 2013)

Oh that makes sense. I thought u meant leaning on a wall. Thanks!


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

he wont be able to straighten the head unless the peep is moved....... then he wont have to tilt the head down.. thus giving a straight form... if the peep is ignored he will have to tilt the head and you cant tell nothing on the DL. if he does that.....


----------



## Dave V (Aug 13, 2008)

What I'm getting at is that he can do this with his eyes closed. Once he's positioned correctly, adjust the peep to match, not the other way around.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

YES , that is the correct way your right 100%. i still think it may be a eye issue hes got that head tilted bad. try to get pics shooting at a level target with a clear back round. one with the feet showing and a close up. people just have issues on how to stand while shooting a bow...when you said ignore the peep entirely....and saw your profile stick shooter... i was wondering, but that is the right way..... peep sight is VERY important on a C.B.. we all know this.


----------



## Dave V (Aug 13, 2008)

I haven't always been a stick shooter. Used to shoot leagues with a full blinged out rig. That group has gone away and the shop is now closed. I've resurrected my shooting, but this time combining my affinity for Ren Faires and Archery and regressing back to a simpler time when we shot with a stick and a string.


----------



## pugetarcher (Mar 1, 2013)

Ok guys, I dialed down the bow a turn and took a pic by a pole to show form. I don't think the peep is a problem. I think that appeared as a problem because he was aiming at a block target on the floor, and wasn't pivoting at the hips. Here's a better picture, by a pole, aiming straight ahead. Because of his forearm angle and the slight hips forward, I think his draw length is set 0.5" too long. Thoughts?


----------



## Dave V (Aug 13, 2008)

I think you're on the right track. His elbow is dropped too. Shorter DL should help that too.


----------

